# Agouti...? (pictures!)



## gdlomax (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, I have 2 mouses..one of them is an albino mouse(father) and the other is an agouti mouse (mother). they had 8 babies...3 albinos and 5 agoutis, but one of the agoutis is different to rest of them because is smaller than the other and has its coat darker than its brothers.

I want to know why these babies were born with different color of coat. and also I would like to know its genotype..please help me.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd guess the father's a/- c/c and the mother A/a C/c^ch.
The pups would be a/a c^ch/c (non-ticked one) and A/a c^ch/c (ticked one), so heterozygous for chinchilla gene.
I guess the other gene that could give a similar coat colour would be beige, c^e, but from I've read, they would (should) be lighter. My mice are quite similar to yours, so I'd gues s^ch 

Edit:
Chinchilla:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-ch2.html

Beige:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-e.html


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just one little alteration to Lyras post.
Mum would be A/a c^ch/c and not "C/c^ch" because they also produced pew babies and the mother is definitely a dilute agouti on my screen and not a standard agouti.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, right, I have no idea why I didn't notice that you've described the rest of the litter as albino - I kind of thought other pups in the litter were agoutis  My mistake, Cordane's right


----------

